
Play by Play: Ryan Singer (UX) - tortilla
http://peepcode.com/products/ryan-singer-ux
======
mannicken
Maybe I should change fields. There's so many people in UX design now that it
is no longer cool. But I like it. Damn you, cognitive dissonance.

------
harrylove
I watched the video. I think it's very instructive, especially if you don't
come from a UX background. I appreciated the references to Christopher
Alexander and test-driven development as it translates to design work. If
nothing else, you'll come away with how many options there are for pick lists.

